# african cichlid tankmates



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

hey guys, I was wondering what some small fish are that I could put in with african cichlids... ant ideas? thanks!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

What kind of Africans, and tank size? Malawi, Victorian, Tanganyika, etc?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

*Malawi Golden Cichlids*


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Are you just wanting a dither fish? Australian Rainbow work well for this purpose.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks Pasfur, can they go in a 10g tho?


----------

